# White river Arkansas



## Wreaking Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Anyone on this site have any info on the White river in February?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

When I lived there I fished it & The Red River alot in Feb. Great time of the year to fish these rivers. You can easily DIY. Here is a link I just found. They grow them (trout) fat down that way! Did best on light line (4lb test, with ultra light rod) & "swimming" small, white jigs, but other presentations did real well too! Best of luck to you & enjoy the Southern hospitality.
http://www.whiteriver.net/trimbles/shadkill.htm


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope that you go/went to fish here. If you like catching super-plump, ungodly large trout, this is a great place to fish for Brownies & Rainbows, and you can't beat the Southern Hospitality or the beautiful scenery!


----------



## Wreaking Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

itchn2fish said:


> I hope that you go/went to fish here. If you like catching super-plump, ungodly large trout, this is a great place to fish for Brownies & Rainbows, and you can't beat the Southern Hospitality or the beautiful scenery!


We just got back and yes we did very well. I will be going back next February. The fishing is unreal. We even hooked two striper bass.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Wreaking Havoc said:


> We just got back and yes we did very well. I will be going back next February. The fishing is unreal. We even hooked two striper bass.


 Very cool I really miss this area; the scenery, wildlife & and the super-friendly people.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wreaking Havoc said:


> We just got back and yes we did very well. I will be going back next February. The fishing is unreal. We even hooked two striper bass.


You should try it during the Summer. The dry flyfishing is stupid!


----------



## Wreaking Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> You should try it during the Summer. The dry flyfishing is stupid!


Better than Michigan? I thought it was extremely good fishing but not as good a mi


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Wreaking Havoc said:


> Better than Michigan? I thought it was extremely good fishing but not as good a mi


My last trip (one of many), I taught myself the stretch between Cotter and Rim Shoals. It's somewhat slower and filled with huge boulders. I must have caught 40+ fish a day between 14" and 20" . All on dries.


----------



## Wreaking Havoc (Dec 1, 2013)

Shoeman said:


> My last trip (one of many), I taught myself the stretch between Cotter and Rim Shoals. It's somewhat slower and filled with huge boulders. I must have caught 40+ fish a day between 14" and 20" . All on dries.


That is good fishing! Did you feel that there was a possibility of a true trophy fish?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Sure, many live under the trout docks and eat carcasses. Had 3 break me off, before finally landing one of the smaller ones. I think it was just shy of 25". The bigger ones were in the 7-10 pound range. I figured that out on the last day and haven't been back


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Great fishery!!!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

frenchriver1 said:


> Great fishery!!!


I need to get there again soon!


----------

